# CnC Generals Zero Hour connect problem



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

I cant join a game. I log on ok, then it says connections completed , then the game map opens. as soon as i get control of my dozer the other player is kicked off and it says im victorious. this has happened several times and i'm still listed as no wins and no losses. i use XP (have no other problems). all updates are done. My firewall is set to allow zero hour full access. help!!


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
What is the make and model of your router?


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

Westell Ultraline Series 3 model 9100EM modem/router and Ativa wireless G lan adapter.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ports need to be open.
There isn't a guide for the 9100EM, so try following this guide to open the ports.


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

login and password are incorrect


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

*admin* is the default username, and you will need to set a password in the new password field (it must be at least 6 characters.)


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

it's not asking me to set a password, it's asking me for a password. It's a verizon modem and software


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, so it's not like page 17 of the manual?


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

yes, up to the point where it asks for a password. it does not ask for new password to set up new password. a password has already been set in the router. My wife thinks our Fios install tech probably set the password. I will contact Verizon cust suppt and will let you know what happens after i get the ports open.


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

ok, i'm into the port forwarding screen. what now? add new entry?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes (the screens should be very similar or the same as the guide.)


----------



## baddad71 (Jun 27, 2009)

i need ip address for zero hour server.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

You will need to set a static IP by using this guide.


----------

